# I joined the club



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Just bought a slightly used Ridgid k7500
For $600. The owner had it listed for $1000 and dropped the price twice in a 15min phone conversation.

Long story short, he hasn't worked In 2 months and is getting desperate. 
I do feel for the guy and gave him a couple numbers of companies that are hiring.

125' of 11/16" Gorlitz cable that's looks ok, besides needing a new head connection.
I feel like I got a killer deal.


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

You definitely got a killer deal! 
As busy as I am I always wonder how people can't find work. When I first started I would bring donuts into every real estate office around and leave business cards. I am still getting referrals to this day and I haven't brought anyone donuts in over 4 years. I've seen to many guys sit at home waiting on the phone to ring instead of going out and making the phone ring. He could have easily made $600 a day with that machine.

Oh well, his loss your gain. Gotta love broke desperate people.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Yea I don't get it either.
how much 11/16"!innercore cable can I get in this drum I wonder.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

killer deal !!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I can't imagine there being no plumbing work for 2 months.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Dude, I'm in la county.
There is so much f**king work


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Remember: 

Sometimes you have to put that drink down and answer the phone and show up.

Same situation that I got a killer deal on my camera system


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

That thing is tits.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Awesome deal!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Nice find fatpat.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Fatpat said:


> Just bought a slightly used Ridgid k7500
> For $600. The owner had it listed for $1000 and dropped the price twice in a 15min phone conversation.
> 
> Long story short, he hasn't worked In 2 months and is getting desperate.
> ...


Want yer money back????:laughing::laughing::yes:


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Trying her out today.
I'll let you know lol


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Go to hd supply repair and remodel in carson they sell used drain snakes all the time. I got a General "the metro" for 425


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

